# Kitchen EPO's and Ansul Systems



## mshields (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm doing a small system with no fossil fuels but with an Ansul system.

I know that I have to have the Ansul system shut down power of equipment under the hood.  Since the kitchen is small I'm just going to shunt trip the main and disable the entire kitchen.

But do I also need a manual EPO push button in here.

I believe all we need are the Ansul pull stations (which are not my concern) such that an either an automatic release or a manual release results in power being shunted off.

Am I missing anything here?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## cda (Jun 25, 2013)

and why not just the circuit to stuff under the hood???

are you saying systems dumps and lights go out?

check with the extinguishing company to see if the make up air has to keep running

Guess there is no natural gas?


----------



## mshields (Jun 25, 2013)

Lights are at 277V so no, they would stay on and I certainly agree that were that not the case, it would be an issue.

Good input about the air.  Forgot about that.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Dennis (Jun 25, 2013)

If you have an ansul system doesn't the fan need to keep running?


----------



## cda (Jun 25, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> If you have an ansul system doesn't the fan need to keep running?


Which fan??


----------



## Dennis (Jun 25, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Which fan??


I don't work commercial but I thought there had to be a fan in the hood that removed the smoke.  No?  Someone said that the other day and I was unaware of that- I thought the hood fan would shut down


----------



## cda (Jun 25, 2013)

Most extinguishing systems do not require the exhaust fan to run in order to extinguish the fire in the duct


----------



## fireguy (Jun 26, 2013)

When the fire suppression system trips the fuel supply is to shut off, whether gas or electric.  In addition the make-up air is also to shut off.  The suppression system is  tested and listed to control the fire with or without the exhaust fan shutting off. Usually the exhaust fan stays on.  When the exhaust fan stays on, in no particular order:

1. The heat, smoke and other combustion products are removed from the fire scene. This improves visibility, and lowers the heat in the kitchen.  Intake air can fan the flames and increase the fire.

2. The air movement pulls the suppression chemical through the duct work.

3. If there are leaks in the duct, the exhaust fan pulls a vacuum.  the vacuum tends to keep the fire in the duct.  The fire suppression is not designed to control a fire outside of the exhaust system.

If their is a fire alarm in the building, the suppression system is to trip the alarm.

Are you installing the suppression system, in charge of the job, are you writing the specs for the job?


----------

